# Tires for My New Mahindra 1815 HST



## Racer_X (Dec 14, 2015)

Isn't it time for another update? Mahindra (well, private party) sold another one based partially on this thread (so I hope that they do send you a seat). Thanks for the time you took posting this.

Also, does anyone know WHICH tires are the ones it comes with and what the size is? I need to get a pair of fronts and the old tires are so worn I can't read the size. I do believe that they are Titan HD 2000 II SS 20x8.0-10 but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

You can look this up on Tractordata.com very easily.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Racer_X, welcome to the tractor forum.

Here are the tire sizes listed by tractordata.com

*Mahindra 1815 Tires:*
Ag front: 6x12
Ag rear: 9.5x16
Lawn/turf front: 20x8.0-10
Lawn/turf rear: 29x12.5-15
Industrial front: 20x8.0-10
Industrial rear: 27x12.5-15


----------

